# 10G "Mountains of the Monsoon"



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that the IAPLC 2009 results are out I can share this one. This scape was ranked 445th.













Here are the tank specs. 
Tank: 10G with trim removed 
Substrate : ADA Aquasoil II, Power Sand special and Tourmalin BC 
Light: 65 W PC with 6700 K 
Filter: Eheim 2213 
Fertilizer: ADA Brighty K 
Step 1 
Step 2 
Brighty Special Lights 
Florish Iron 
ECA 
Green Gain 
Green Bacter 
Co2: 1bubble/sec diffused with a nano diffuser 
Hardscape: Local Texas rock called Iron rock. 
Plants: Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala wallichii 
Rotala sp. 'Colorata' 
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' 
Fissiden fontanus 
Taxiphyllum barbieri 
Vesicularia montagnei 
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Echinodorus tenellus var 'Micro' 
Eleocharis acicularis 
Hydrocotyle verticillata

Fish : Celestichthys margaritatus 
Microrasbora erythromicron 
Ottocinclus sp.

Shrimp:Cardinia japonica 
Neocaridina heteropoda var. 'Red'

Let me know what you think.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice aquaium. It Does not ever look lok a ten gallion. Has lots of depth.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Bhushan, what you can do in a 10 gallon tank is positively amazing! Congratulations on the contest! Was this your first ever?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's hard to believe that's a 10g! Love the softness. Beautiful!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Fishaquatics, Bunbuku and TexGal , thanks for the compliments.


Bunbuku said:


> Bhushan, what you can do in a 10 gallon tank is positively amazing! Congratulations on the contest! Was this your first ever?


Yes, it was my first time to participate in IAPLC.

Bhushan


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

445th? Wow, I've would've put it a lot higher than that. Nice work Bhushan!

John


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Ajax said:


> 445th? Wow, I've would've put it a lot higher than that. Nice work Bhushan!
> 
> John


John, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work Bhushan. You have such great sense for this.


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

this scape is really beautiful. love the colours and shapes. nanjenshan is particularly striking!!!


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wow now you got me thinking about my empty 10g...


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Devin, Tom, Veloth and armedbiggiet thanks a lot for the compliments.

Bhushan


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looking forward to you nice scape!


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Ah the picture is back!
Very nice,clean,groomed and colorful display!
md


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the compliments .

Bhushan


----------

